# Fly Repellent



## kitty-kat-9514 (Jan 29, 2010)

What spray repellent or whatever works best for flies and mosquitoes on my beef steer???


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I use horse and pony fly spray. It seems to work best for me, I usually get it at farm stores, like tractor supply, or Orchliens.
P.J.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Malathion mixed with diesel fuel. Nasty but it lasts for weeks.


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

Flies were bothering my pet cow so bad earlier this year, and she hates fly spray, so I tried this product for horses called Fly Rid and it worked great. It's a spot on treatment. Keeps the flies off for a few weeks with only one treatment.

Though it does say for use on horses only. Maybe it gets into their system, and you wouldn't want to use it if you're planning on butchering your steer soon.

I got it at my local feed store, here's a link to a photo, if you're interested.

http://www.statelinetack.com/item/fly-rid-plus-spot-on/SLT900176/


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

The fly spray labeled for horses that i considered using specifically mentions - DO NOT USE FOR MEAT ANIMALS in capital bold letters so i took that as it was worded and did not buy it for oour cattle.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

You might consider fly tags also.


----------



## kitty-kat-9514 (Jan 29, 2010)

Alright, thankx people. I am not worried about -dont use on meat animals- I will never be able to butcher my steer, Sampson's my baby. Diesel fuel ... im not so sure about that one, thankx for the segetion though, spraying my steer with fuel, just doesn't sound right to me. Otherwise I will look into the rest to see what I can find availiable in our area.:cow: 

Thankx again


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

What about the parasidic wasps for fly control? Wouldn't solve your misquitoe issue but reports say they work well for flies.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Diesel fuel has been used for fly control for many years. It is recommended to extend the pyrethrin back-rubber solution.

My cows don't mind the smell or feel of it. They seem to like it. They deliberately walk under the back-rubber in order to get it on them. It does repel some flies. It makes dirt stick to them, though. They always seem to be wearing a dust coat.

It's like apple cider vinegar or WD-40. It's good for everything.

Fly predators work well for face flies and horn flies. They don't help much against biting flies, like horseflies.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Pfizer's Durasect II pour-on works well:

http://www.pfizerah.com/Product_Overview.aspx?drug=DU&country=US&lang=EN&species=BF


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey, Gale!

The description of Durasect II says it contains:

"Patented water-repellent ingredient that binds DURASECT II to the hair of cattle for control that won&#8217;t wash off."

You don't suppose that the binding ingredient is _Diesel Fuel_, do you? 

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Hey Genebo,

I don't know what it is, but I know that it works....

It started out a bad fly year here, probably due to the mountains of snow we had; as soon as it dried up, no flies were evident. Now, with any little amount of rain we get, flies abound the next day. But nothing ever seems to work on the large horseflies except a well aimed hand!

Hope all's well down your way.

Gale


----------



## kitty-kat-9514 (Jan 29, 2010)

I dont really have an issue with horse flies, though u r right about o well aimed had being the treatment for them..haha. Will the diesel fuel affect the cows hair? I do show my steer, so if his hair looks bad I definitely wont win!!! I will see what works for my steer, thankx again for all the segetions.


----------

